# Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen



## Asterixe (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte Makrelen mal grillen ... sogen. Steckerlfisch.
Die Makrelen müssen ja vorher gewisse Zeit in Lake eingelegt werden. 
Oft verraten die Freaks die Herstellung der Lake nicht.
Kann mir jemand ein Rezept verraten ?
gruss, Asterixe


----------



## Asterixe (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*

Nanu, hat denn noch niemand *Makrelen* gegrillt ???
Wie wird die *Lake* hergestellt ?
mfg Asterixe


----------



## aal60 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*

Für Forellen nehme ich 65g Salz auf 1 Liter Wasser. 1Eßlöffel Wacholder Beeren, 1 Eßlöffel bunten Pfeffer mit dem Mörser zerstossen - für 10Liter Lake. Müsste auch für Makrelen gehen. Lege mal noch 2 Blätter Lorbeer dazu. 12 Stunden die Fische in der Lake.

Die meisten grillen die Makrelen trockengesalzen mit Kräuterbutter und Provinzialische Gewürze in der Bauchhöhle.


----------



## lacrosse (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*

da bin ich aber auch gespannt, will in norwegen dieses jahr auch mal lecker steckerlfisch machen, wenns schon soviele makrelen gibt
habs mal eingelegt gesehen, da war eine rote gewürzmischung drangeschmiert, tippe mal auf einiges an paprikapulver. die waren darin so 1-2 tage eingelegt.


----------



## Asterixe (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*



lacrosse schrieb:


> da bin ich aber auch gespannt, will in norwegen dieses jahr auch mal lecker steckerlfisch machen, wenns schon soviele makrelen gibt
> habs mal eingelegt gesehen, da war eine rote gewürzmischung drangeschmiert, tippe mal auf einiges an paprikapulver. die waren darin so 1-2 tage eingelegt.


 
Das ist ja die Frage aller Fragen ...
Wird für das GRILLEN genau so eine Salzlake hergestellt wie für das RÄUCHERN ??
Habe beim Stadtfest ebenfalls eine rote Gewürzmischung gesehen ... auch erfahren, dass sogar 2-3 Tage eingelegt wurde.
Gibt es denn niemanden, der Auskunft über die *GRILL-LAKE* geben kann ??
gruss, Asterixe


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*

Sorry,
aber frische Makrele ist so ziemlich das letzte was ich noch erst in Lake packen würde um sie anschließend zu räuchern...

Die ist schon ganz von allein sowas von lecker - da brauchts keinen Geschmacksübertüncher... #d


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*

Ich habe in Norge fangfrische Makrelen gegrillt. Die haben einen solchen Eingengeschmack, dass du keine Lake brauchst.

Aber Vorsicht: Es ist ein Irrtum zu glauben, dass Salzwasserfische salziges Fleisch haben !


----------



## mot67 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*

sicher schmecken makrelen frisch vom grill super lecker. aber als "steckerlfisch" schmecken sie auch sehr lecker und eben etwas anders. leider hab ich auch kein rezept für die lake, aber so ähnlich wie aal60 schreibt wird es gemacht werden.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*

Ahoi 
Makrelen abspülen und mit Haushaltspapier gut abtrocknen.
Ca. 100 g Butter mit 4 Esslöffel Aquavit, Salz, Pfeffer und Paprika verrühren. Die Buttermischung in die Bauchhöhle geben. Öl mit Paprika vermischen und die Fische einpinseln. 
Je nach Größe sollten die Makrelen in ca.15- 20 Minuten gar sein. 
Falls Ihr nur 2 Fische zubereiten wollt, so nehmt weniger Butter und knallt Euch den Rest vom Aquavit hinter 

Petri Heil & fette Beute


----------



## HC Wuide (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*

Ok, Lake ist zum anschließenden Räuchern, wenn du Steckerlfische machen willst, dann mußt du nur die Makrelen eine Stunde bevor du sie machst salzen und pfeffern, das ist alles!!!!


----------



## dorschiie (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*

hier
http://www.grillsportverein.de/grillrezepte/rezept00008233-steckerlfisch.html
http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/122601052390915/Steckerlfisch.html
http://www.cojito.de/kochrezept_27846_makrele-vom-grill-als-steckerlfisch.htm
und wenn du noch mehr brauchst einfach steckerfisch bei google eingeben und gut iss.
viel spass beim grillen.


----------



## HC Wuide (2. November 2008)

*AW: Lake für (Grill-) Makrelen*

Hallo Asterixe, wollt mal nachfragen ob du inzwischen Steckerlfisch gemacht hast, wenn ja, wie wars?


----------

